# Working on a new window display



## cookie (Feb 16, 2013)

still got a ways to go.....


----------



## Ohiosulator (Feb 16, 2013)

nice jars! looks good!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 17, 2013)

John nice jars!! Don't let Gary forum member Milkglass see the white jar. What kind of jar is it?


----------



## cookie (Feb 17, 2013)

Flaccus steer head fruit jar.


----------



## glass man (Feb 18, 2013)

GROOVY!!JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (Feb 27, 2013)

Very, Nice : )


----------

